# 2014 predictions



## thom (2 Jan 2014)

Either pick some random names from a hat or delve into your mind bank for inspiration. 
I'm not claiming my picks offer anything perceptive btw...

Classics:

Milan-San Remo : Sagan 
Paris-Roubaix : Cancellara
Amstel Gold : Gilbert

Grand Tours: 

Giro : Quintana
Tour : Froome in yellow - Sagan in green
Vuelta : Nico Roche

AOB :
Wiggins to have a great year TTing but Tony Martin to be World Champ. 
Cancellara will get the hour record at some point


----------



## montage (2 Jan 2014)

Milan-San Remo - Goss
Flanders - Chavanel
Roubaix - Stannard!!!
Amstel Gold and all the others - a Colombian

Giro - Rodriguez...... Quintana to place 4th after losing the lead due to a tactical cock up
Tour - Ten Dam......Kittel doesn't win a stage
Vuelta - Purito again

Cancellara to complete the hour in the same time as the current record holder.


----------



## jifdave (2 Jan 2014)

Classics:

Milan-San Remo : cancellara
Paris-Roubaix : wiggins, I may have listened to the eurosport podcast too often.
Amstel Gold : sagan

Grand Tours:

Giro : rodriguez
Tour: froome
Vuelta : quintana


----------



## thom (3 Jan 2014)

@jifdave what is the eurosport rumour about Wiggins and Paris-Roubaix ?
I kind of think we saw at the Giro last year that when it gets a bit dirty, Wiggins holds back a bit - I know he thinks of the cobbled classics as the stuff of legends though.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jan 2014)

milan san remo - cancellara
paris roubaix - sagan
amstel - stannard

giro - richie porte
tdf - froome
vuelta - contador


----------



## jifdave (3 Jan 2014)

thom said:


> @jifdave what is the eurosport rumour about Wiggins and Paris-Roubaix ?
> I kind of think we saw at the Giro last year that when it gets a bit dirty, Wiggins holds back a bit - I know he thinks of the cobbled classics as the stuff of legends though.


Not sure if it's rumour or just wishful thinking from the velocast guys but they suggest wiggo is aiming for the classics as it's really the only cycling thing he's missing and to be considered a great in all forms of cycling he needs one to complete his set.


----------



## VamP (3 Jan 2014)

Stybar will win one of the classics. Roubaix?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Stybar will win one of the classics. Roubaix?



He's going to win P-R sooner or later. I think Stannard should get one this year is Sky get their Classics tactics together - but that's a big 'if'.

I have a feeling Cav will be closer to Sagan than people think in the Tour, and with his revamped train, he will certainly win more stages. And Froome will be in yellow again in Paris. Quintana for the Giro is easy, the only question is how the other, younger and apparently even more talented Quintana does this year...


----------



## User169 (4 Jan 2014)

Lots predictions for Amstel, but only one for Flanders and none for LBL! And Boonen not on the radar.

Flanders: Boonen
P-R: Fab
LBL: Valverde


----------



## rich p (4 Jan 2014)

Yebbut will Cobo win the Presidential Tour of Turkey?


----------



## rich p (4 Jan 2014)

LBL Pip Gilbert
Amstel Gold Gerrans
M-S-R Sagan
Paris Roubaix Cancellara
Giro Quintana
TdF Nibali
Vuelta Contador


----------



## beastie (4 Jan 2014)

MSR: Sagan
RVV: Sagan
PR: Spartacus/Stybar

Fleche Wallone: Costa
AGR: Purito
LBL : Nibali

Giro: Quintana
Tour: Froome
Vuelta:Purito

Lombardi: Purito
World's : Sagan
WTT: Martin


----------



## VamP (5 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Lots predictions for Amstel, but only one for Flanders and none for LBL! And Boonen not on the radar.
> 
> Flanders: Boonen
> P-R: Fab
> LBL: Valverde


What's Boonen's health like? I've not seen any recent updates, but he did have the season from hell last year.


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> What's Boonen's health like? I've not seen any recent updates, but he did have the season from hell last year.



He's fairly notorious for being in form every other year! There were some piccies recently of a OPQS camp and he's already looking lean and mean. I think he'll be well up for the season, although the pressure on him must be immense.


----------



## The Couch (6 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> He's fairly notorious for being in form every other year!


That's bit unfair to him ...although he indeed had a bad 2013, a great 2012 and a bad 2011, his palmares from the years before that contradict that slightly 
And according to the same logic, I wouldn't be putting too much money on Cancellara this year, since he has shown similar on-and-off years (come to think of it, I'll go for that strategy for my predictions )


----------



## The Couch (6 Jan 2014)

OHN (Omloop Het Nieuwsblad): Stybar

MSR: Sagan
RVV: Boonen
PR: Vanmarcke

Amstel Gold: Bakelants
LBL: Valverde

Giro: Uran
Tour: Froome
Vuelta: Rodriguez

Some explanation:

I tried to throw in some slightly less obvious choices, since no one will remember me that I did (but I can rub this in everyone's faces if lightning would strike and I would actually guess one right for a change )
I wanted to give Stybar something and which better race would give him the advantage of his cyclo-cross races form than the first "classic" race of the season (although I would have liked to give it to Roelandts as well)
Sagan has got to win one of the classics at one point or another and Milan San Remo makes most sense
Boonen (although probably better suited for PR) will get his revenge on home ground
Vanmarcke wasn't a fluke last year, just watch people
Bakelants (without injuries) was impressive last year and he might be able to stay away from them again this year
Valverde is always good around the Ardennes Classics, he should be among the favourites to take the biggest of them all
With this pussy winter so far, I am expecting snowy, rainy and whatever else terrible weather you can think off during the Giro and who has shown last year that he can handle the cold quite well (both in the Giro as in the World's)?
Although Nibbles will give him as much hell as he has ever seen, if Froome has the same form as last year, I can't see anyone beating him
Purito really deserves to win a 3-week race for all his close finishes, so he can have the Vuelta


----------



## Hont (6 Jan 2014)

I'll stick with just the monuments and GTs and I've decided to plump for the really obvious after trying to be clever last year and only getting one right

MSR: Sagan
RVV: Cancellara
PR: Cancellara
LBL: Valverde

Giro: Quintana
Tour: Froome
Vuelta: Rodriguez

Lombardia: Rodriguez

I'm predicting the cautious and unimaginative approach will probably do just as badly.


----------



## VamP (6 Jan 2014)

montage said:


> Milan-San Remo - Goss
> Flanders - Chavanel
> Roubaix - Stannard!!!
> Amstel Gold and all the others - a Colombian
> ...


 
Yer havin' a larf, aint'ya?


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Yer havin' a larf, aint'ya?


I think Monty was confusing the just-above average Dutch bloke with Chris Froome. Easy mistake to make!


----------



## VamP (6 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> I think Monty was confusing the just-above average Dutch bloke with Chris Froome. Easy mistake to make!



The Dutch bloke is the one with bogeys in his goatee.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Jan 2014)

One thing about predictions is certain - they come and kick you in the backside!
Wiggo was mentioned, maybe he won't get a classic, but if he rode Tirenno - Adriatico instead of Paris - Nice, he may have a good chance. His descending in the wet is a worry, and falling off is a bother (why not, it hurts!!), so I can't see much of a chance on the pave, at least P-R and RVV (which has some really awkward technical descents off the bergs). If it's dry, he might be a good outside call at LBL though, provided he had about a minute with 5km to go. Wishful thinking....


----------



## thom (6 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> One thing about predictions is certain - they come and kick you in the backside!


I'm ok being kicked in the backside, a soft shock absorbent target; it's my cahones I care about... ;-)
T-A is interesting - you'd imagine SKY maybe putting up Porte as their main man there with regards to practicing supporting him at the Giro. Ryder Hesjedal's attack last year at LBL worked well for Garmin - certainly if Wiggins tried that this year it would be fun.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jan 2014)

All the classics - Sagan
Giro: Quintana
Tour: Froome
Vuelta: Quintana

Reckon i've bagged myself at least three points there.


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> One thing about predictions is certain - they come and kick you in the backside!
> Wiggo was mentioned, maybe he won't get a classic, but if he rode Tirenno - Adriatico instead of Paris - Nice, he may have a good chance. His descending in the wet is a worry, and falling off is a bother (why not, it hurts!!), so I can't see much of a chance on the pave, at least P-R and RVV (which has some really awkward technical descents off the bergs). If it's dry, he might be a good outside call at LBL though, provided he had about a minute with 5km to go. Wishful thinking....


Well, your backside is safe ORM, as Wiggo fantasy apart - you haven't made any!


----------



## The Couch (7 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> I think Monty was confusing the just-above average Dutch bloke with Chris Froome. Easy mistake to make!


I'm surprised that @montage hasn't predicted Voeckler to win LBL 
It would have fitted nicely next to the Goss-winning-MSR prediction (and I am aware its phrases like these that can come back and bite me in the soft cushion )

I do give Monty credit for the Stannard-winning-PR guess, he had a great Classics season last year.
Personally I think races like MSR, OHN, E3 or Dwars door Vlaanderen (maybe RvV) suit him better than the unrelentless cobblestones of Roubaix... then again he's build like a small tank and a couple of years ago a certain Norwegian tank used to be pretty good in PR as well


----------



## Hont (7 Jan 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Reckon i've bagged myself at least three points there.



Unless Sagan falls off early season and breaks something critical.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jan 2014)

Hont said:


> Unless Sagan falls off early season and breaks something critical.


If he falls off it'll be while trying to bunny hop his team bus.


----------



## oldroadman (7 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Well, your backside is safe ORM, as Wiggo fantasy apart - you haven't made any!


 Note that the Wiggo comment was followed by "wishful thinking". Not a fantasy, because the possibility of even starting is pretty low!


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Note that the Wiggo comment was followed by "wishful thinking". Not a fantasy, because the possibility of even starting is pretty low!


Your bum is even safer then!!!


----------



## oldroadman (8 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Your bum is even safer then!!!


 There's no answer to that...I'm off out for a little potter. If I can find him


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2014)

I predict a riot.


----------



## SteCenturion (8 Jan 2014)

TdF - Richie Port - yellow.
TdF - Cavendish - green - (the train it is a rollin') !!

(Froome has major troubles & forced to Super Domestique for him).

Vuelta - Rodriguez

Giro - Quintana

Don't know enough about the classics but I expect Boonen & Cancellara to get one each.


----------



## jifdave (9 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> TdF - Richie Port - yellow.


You'd get good odds on that....

He's team leader at the giro so I doubt he'll be in contention for the tour.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2014)

jifdave said:


> You'd get good odds on that....
> 
> He's team leader at the giro so I doubt he'll be in contention for the tour.


Watched him pile it on at le Tour last season & at times looked stronger & more powerful than Froome Puppy.


----------



## rich p (9 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Watched him pile it on at le Tour last season & at times looked stronger & more powerful than Froome Puppy.


----------



## tug benson (9 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Watched him pile it on at le Tour last season & at times looked stronger & more powerful than Froome Puppy.


I think you watched a different race from me then.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


>


Just not a Froome Dog (Puppy) fan.
2nd & 3rd choices would be Valverde & Purito.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2014)

I am a relative newby - so probably not the best judge or most well informed - 
& I like a wildcard.


tug benson said:


> I think you watched a different race from me then.


----------



## VamP (9 Jan 2014)

I'm not a Froome fan either, but there's no denying the talent. There is absolutely zero chance of Porte winning the Tour this year, probably ever.


----------



## jowwy (9 Jan 2014)

tug benson said:


> I think you watched a different race from me then.


what i saw at the tour was porte constantly burrying himself to help keep froome at the head of the race, therefore froome was fresher legged when it was needed 

porte is a super domestique of the most awesome kind.


----------



## The Couch (9 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> I'm not a Froome fan either, but there's no denying the talent.


I actually liked him in the Vuelta '11 and Tour '12 much more than the Tour '13 (must be the underdog role that attracts my fancy)... I'd still prefer him over Contador, Valverde (& Wiggo)... but indeed the talent or the way I try to view a race doesn't get changed with my personal preference. Froome was strongest last year, the only time Porte was stronger was the last 3 km of the 2nd Alpe d'Huez climb when he had his "hunger knock"



VamP said:


> There is absolutely zero chance of Porte winning the Tour this year, probably ever.


This year, yes, I wouldn't go so far as never, but he does indeed need to get still a bit stronger and probably have some luck that there comes a year that other favourites (Nibali, Froome and/or ???) either miss the tour of have some bad fortune


SteCenturion said:


> TdF - Richie Port - yellow.
> TdF - Cavendish - green


Still... I like the balls to go for the underdogs 
(yes, Cav will really be an underdog for Green)



jowwy said:


> ... porte constantly burrying himself... froome was fresher legged
> porte is a super domestique of the most awesome kind.


Yeah, but if the helper is really stronger it shows much more clear (think TJ VG vs. Evans in Tour '12, Froome vs. Wiggo - on the climbs - in Vuelta '11 and Tour '12, or - thinking about the dark ages - Ullrich vs. Riis in Tour '97)
No denying, Porte was indeed a great domestique


----------



## jowwy (9 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> I actually liked him in the Vuelta '11 and Tour '12 much more than the Tour '13 (must be the underdog role that attracts my fancy)... I'd still prefer him over Contador, Valverde (& Wiggo)... but indeed the talent or the way I try to view a race doesn't get changed with my personal preference. Froome was strongest last year, the only time Porte was stronger was the last 3 km of the 2nd Alpe d'Huez climb when he had his "hunger knock"
> 
> 
> This year, yes, I wouldn't go so far as never, but he does indeed need to get still a bit stronger and probably have some luck that there comes a year that other favourites (Nibali, Froome and/or ???) either miss the tour of have some bad fortune
> ...


and froome still wouldn't have won the tour in 2012 cause wiggo destroyed them all in the time trial............still think porte would be a good bet, if the team behind him, is as good as the team was behind froome and wiggins


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2014)

jowwy said:


> and froome still wouldn't have won the tour in 2012 cause wiggo destroyed them all in the time trial............still think porte would be a good bet, if the team behind him, is as good as the team was behind froome and wiggins


Got to agree in the main with you jowwy - porte did bury himself many times over & Froome took his wheel.
Refering back to my original post I suggested this would be 'if' froome did have a 'mare of some type. 
If the team had to support Porte instead of Vice Versa then it is at least 'possible' if not at all probable.
Again (for all) I am a relative newbie (2009) is when I got the bug, and I do not profess to be any kind of expert.
As regards to Cav - he has every chance - the train is complete & only Kittel/Shimano stand in his way - he does need those intermediate sprint points though that have served Sagan so well.


----------



## thom (9 Jan 2014)

jowwy said:


> and froome still wouldn't have won the tour in 2012 cause wiggo destroyed them all in the time trial............


That is impossible to tell, particularly in light of Wiggins' occasional mental fragility - so opinions differ on that assertion


----------



## Hont (9 Jan 2014)

I can't see Porte doing anything in the Tour if he rides the Giro to win it. No-one in the blood-passport era has even approached doing the double and only Contador has managed consecutive top 5s (prior to being stripped of the Giro win). Evans, Basso et al went AWOL in the Tour after decent Giros.


----------



## The Couch (9 Jan 2014)

jowwy said:


> and froome still wouldn't have won the tour in 2012 cause wiggo destroyed them all in the time trial............


Wasn't necessarily saying Froome would have won it, but he did make it quite clear that uphill he was stronger


jowwy said:


> still think porte would be a good bet, if the team behind him, is as good as the team was behind froome and wiggins


The team behind Wiggo was superstrong...
the team behind Froome... not so very strong in my small opinion: more than once he was too isolated way too early (like on the 3rd or 2nd last climb) with only about 2 or 3 guys. I believe he actually had to ride that 1 stage about 75% alone, since all of his team were dropped.

As @Hont correctly points out ... the double is superthough nowadays. Of course he could loose (for whatever reason) too much time in the first week of the Giro and not go 100% in the Giro, but then still I would put a Porte in top-form and as a team-leader in the top 10, but I can't see him beating either Froome (in an imaginary other team) or Nibali across a 3-week race. He hasn't shown a great result yet in those 3-week races and has to do so before I put him even ahead of people like JVDB and Mollema. (Considering that they would also be in top-form and avoiding falls)



SteCenturion said:


> As regards to Cav - he has every chance - the train is complete & only Kittel/Shimano stand in his way - he does need those intermediate sprint points though that have served Sagan so well.


Actually Sagan takes most points away in (an) intermediate mountain stage(s), where he has his team ride so hard that all pure sprinters fall off. If he ends 1st (or even 2nd) he takes so many points with the other sprinters not taking anything. That is what makes him the favourite for Green (and not necessarily Kittel, who might be the biggest threat at the finish-line for Cav)



SteCenturion said:


> I do not profess to be any kind of expert


Have you seen the predictions/statements all of us make here... no one is an expert here that knows how anything is going to happen before it does


----------



## rich p (9 Jan 2014)

I don't disagree with much of what you say @The Couch apart from the JVDB reference


----------



## DooDah (9 Jan 2014)

> the team behind Froome... not so very strong in my small opinion: more than once he was too isolated way too early (like on the 3rd or 2nd last climb) with only about 2 or 3 guys. I believe he actually had to ride that 1 stage about 75% alone, since all of his team were dropped.



I am not so sure that the team behind Froome was weaker, I think it was more a case of other teams being stronger and more aware of Sky than in 2012.


----------



## The Couch (10 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> I don't disagree ... apart from the JVDB reference


To defend myself (or - more likely - digging myself deeper in the patriotic hole), the TdF is really the only race that he focuses his whole season on. And let me tell you, when Sporza does an interview with him during his winter training in Spain, it's clear he is focused and training for it like a maniac. Furthermore he did have 2 top 5 finishes in the last 4 TdF and the other 2 being races where he crashed out. If he has avoided crashing before the TdF this year, I'd put him in a TdF fantasy team (also because he should be pretty cheap, since he can't really seem to win any race )

Granted, I could have gone for Rodriguez, Valverde or Contador as examples who I would put higher on the 3-week races list, but since none of them have really confirmed a 2014 TdF participation yet (although Contador is probably a shoo-in), I elected not to go for these (more obvious examples)

... and hey... I had to (try to) throw a Belgian in there


----------



## The Couch (10 Jan 2014)

DooDah said:


> I am not so sure that the team behind Froome was weaker, I think it was more a case of other teams being stronger and more aware of Sky than in 2012.


In 2012, Hagen, Porte and Rogers (and of course Froome) were scary strong. Hagen was supposed to be used for the the beginning of stages, but he was so strong I believe at one point he was still pulling the peloton of about 25-ish riders left, with Rogers, Porte and Froome still behind him. 
Porte was (with of course Froome still in the waiting room) sometimes still pulling the peloton with about 10 riders left.
I never saw that kind of display in 2013.

But anyway, whether the other teams interfered with the Sky train or Froome didn't really need a superstrong team... doesn't really matter... 
Froome won and the only real threat that I would dare to guess is that Nibali (with the not-to-be-underestimated strength of his Astana team backing him) could take it from him


----------



## jowwy (10 Jan 2014)

if sky put in a team of - froome, porte, kennaugh, hagen, kiryanka, thomas, eisel, nieve, henao - you could also look at stannard, wiggins, sitsou, knees to also push for tdf places

then i can only see one winner of the TDF


----------



## VamP (10 Jan 2014)

Nibali?


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Nibali?





VamP said:


> Nibali?


Nicholas Roche


----------



## jowwy (10 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Nibali?


froome


----------



## tigger (10 Jan 2014)

OK, watch this space, you heard it all here first... Remember I was joint winner last year with Hont ... With a grand total of...wait for it... one correct prediction! 

Classics:

Milan-San Remo : Sagan
Paris-Roubaix : Van Avermaet
Flanders: Cancellara
Amstel Gold : Valverde
Strade Bianchi (best race of the year so it's a classic!) : Sagan

Grand Tours: 

Giro : Quintana
Tour : Nibali
Vuelta : Rodriquez finally!

As per Thom, here's to 2 years of a classic three way fight for the worlds TT and the hour


----------



## thom (10 Jan 2014)

To come back to the Wiggo & Paris-Roubaix notion, here's an interesting article on the notion.

"This subject is broached in the February 2014 edition of Cycle Sport magazine. It is confirmed that Paris-Roubaix is ‘on the radar’ for Wiggins and Team Sky. There are also the thoughts of directeurs sportif from all of Wiggins’ previous teams on whether he stands a chance against the seasoned cobbled competitors like Cancellara and Tom Boonen.

The responses vary from FDJ’s Marc Madiot, who says ‘yes… he can be a contender’, to Eric Boyer of Cofidis, who says ‘no, he can’t', to more pragmatic answers from Jonathan Vaughters, Brian Holm and Roger Legeay who all think he could be good, but a win would be unlikely."


----------



## tigger (10 Jan 2014)

Wiggins went well on the cobbles in the 2009 Tour if I remember and it's another one of his romantic dreams to win this. Not sure if he's got enough bulk to absorb the bumps personally...


----------



## tigger (10 Jan 2014)

Just looking at that picture in your link Thom, looks like he has bulked up quite a bit! Wouldn't see a tough Belgium training with that rear fender though!


----------



## Hont (28 Jan 2014)

Good news for all of us predicting a Quintana Giro win. He's definitely riding it...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/movistar-confirms-quintana-for-giro-and-valverde-for-tour

I always find that riders have a much better chance of winning a race if they at least start it.


----------



## The Couch (29 Jan 2014)

Hont said:


> Good news for all of us predicting a Quintana Giro win. He's definitely riding it...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/movistar-confirms-quintana-for-giro-and-valverde-for-tour
> 
> I always find that riders have a much better chance of winning a race if they at least start it.


And seeing he has already notched the first race of his season, it's looking even better (for all of you)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> And seeing he has already notched the first race of his season, it's looking even better (for all of you)



Well, he certainly isn't 'riding into fitness' - unlike Carlos Betancur, who was dragged around the Tour de San Luis in somwhere down near 140th and says he had a very relaxed time off and is carrying several extra kilos. I think it's safe to say he's aiming for the Vuelta...


----------



## The Couch (30 Jan 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, he certainly isn't 'riding into fitness' - unlike Carlos Betancur, who was dragged around the Tour de San Luis in somwhere down near 140th and says he had a very relaxed time off and is carrying several extra kilos. I think it's safe to say he's aiming for the Vuelta...


Yeah, read the article on Cyclingnews... he said about 6 kilos too much (and he isn't big or heavy to start with), he didn't seem to make a big deal of it himself though, since - according to him - once he goes to Europe and starts dieting, he goes very quickly to his optimum weight.

But there were many others that didn't have put down a great result yet.
Nibali, Van Den Broeck, Santaromita, Intxausti, Kangert, Purito, Moreno
All people that you'd expect higher up (if they would be in form and/or putting their mind to it)


----------



## The Couch (6 Feb 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Note that the Wiggo comment was followed by "wishful thinking". Not a fantasy, because the possibility of even starting is pretty low!


Your wishful thinking has just got a bump up:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/brailsford-wiggins-paris-roubaix-target-a-goal-in-itself

Still...starting (and calling it out as a goal) isn't the same as actually having an impact on the race itself... not with his limited success - so far - in early season classics
(and I'm not even going to go into... what if it would be bad weather )

Although the online bookies are putting him quite high in the ranking, I wouldn't wager much on it... if anything (since I was checking the odds anyway) I'd rather have a gamble on Stijn Vandenbergh, Paolini, Leukemans or Kristoff who have all shown more potential in these type of races (although of course they haven't won it yet)... and these guys could win you more money than Wiggo


----------



## oldroadman (6 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Your wishful thinking has just got a bump up:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/brailsford-wiggins-paris-roubaix-target-a-goal-in-itself
> 
> Still...starting (and calling it out as a goal) isn't the same as actually having an impact on the race itself... not with his limited success - so far - in early season classics
> ...


 here are the ifs..if it's a decent day, if he does not get caught out in a crash, or suffer one himself, if he does not puncture too many times, if he can be around the head of affairs with 50km to go, if he can get away because a solo effort will be the route to a win, if the fast finisheres can be ridden off the wheel inside the last 20km....I wouldn't bet at short odds! BUT, with a bit of luck and decent weather, you never know. Wiggo has a track record of delivering, if you leave aside the horrible Giro from 2013.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Feb 2014)

oldroadman said:


> here are the ifs..if it's a decent day, if he does not get caught out in a crash, or suffer one himself, if he does not puncture too many times, if he can be around the head of affairs with 50km to go, if he can get away because a solo effort will be the route to a win, if the fast finisheres can be ridden off the wheel inside the last 20km....I wouldn't bet at short odds! BUT, with a bit of luck and decent weather, you never know. Wiggo has a track record of delivering, if you leave aside the horrible Giro from 2013.



I think it all depends on how much the backroom boys at Sky are putting in to acheiving this... I'm still going for Stybar this year.


----------



## beastie (6 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think it all depends on how much the backroom boys at Sky are putting in to acheiving this... I'm still going for Stybar this year.


It's Cancellara v OPQS I reckon, with the usual provisos re luck. Sagan is definitely going for it so who knows he might be worth an outside bet. OPQS will surely attack with Stybar leaving Boonen to follow and take the sprint. It could be an epic year for PR if Boonen and Spartacus are both on top form then it is hard to see past them.


----------



## thom (6 Feb 2014)

beastie said:


> It's Cancellara v OPQS I reckon, with the usual provisos re luck. Sagan is definitely going for it so who knows he might be worth an outside bet. OPQS will surely attack with Stybar leaving Boonen to follow and take the sprint. It could be an epic year for PR if Boonen and Spartacus are both on top form then it is hard to see past them.


It is one to savour - I really hope Cancellara, Boonen & Sagan make it there with health and form. Then we see who is best.
Throw Stybar, Wiggins etc into the mix and wow. Please let it be so - it will take luck for these contenders to make it to race day, luck which may not happen again.


----------



## The Couch (7 Feb 2014)

Cancellara already had a fall on his elbow in the off-season, so he's a tiny bit behind on schedule... so indeed let's hope it doesn't end up like the never-ending story of 2013 with Boonen (that started with something similar if I remember correctly)


----------



## beastie (7 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Cancellara already had a fall on his elbow in the off-season, so he's a tiny bit behind on schedule... so indeed let's hope it doesn't end up like the never-ending story of 2013 with Boonen (that started with something similar if I remember correctly)


It's the same as 2012 Cancellara fell in RVV.


----------



## VamP (7 Feb 2014)

thom said:


> It is one to savour - I really hope Cancellara, Boonen & Sagan make it there with health and form. Then we see who is best.
> Throw Stybar, Wiggins etc into the mix and wow. Please let it be so - it will take luck for these contenders to make it to race day, luck which may not happen again.



Could be a really vintage one if all the stars align.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2014)

VamP said:


> Could be a really vintage one if all the stars align.



Geraint Thomas anyone?


----------



## VamP (7 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> Geraint Thomas anyone?



You never know


----------



## oldroadman (7 Feb 2014)

The thing is with Roubaix, to even finish you need to be super whatever your job is, and you need a lucky break or two. It's a race that good luck on it's own can't win, but bad luck will wreck it in an instant. What everyone knows is that the race to be top 20 into the first pave stretch will be brutal with absolutely no mercy shown - business as usual. Not often the trains get to work so hard early in a race, but this is one.


----------



## The Couch (7 Feb 2014)

oldroadman said:


> ...Not often the trains get to work so hard early in a race...


Indeed, in this race the trains can ride (too) early


----------



## thom (7 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Indeed, in this race the trains can ride (too) early



Vorsprung van Cancellara


----------



## Hont (7 Apr 2014)

tigger said:


> OK, watch this space, you heard it all here first... Remember I was joint winner last year with Hont ... With a grand total of...wait for it... one correct prediction!
> 
> Flanders: Cancellara


And we're off the mark again! Based on last year we now know who's not going to win the remaining races.


----------



## Hont (2 Jun 2014)

Many predicted Quintana for the Giro win so, as a group, we've already done better than last year.

Buy yourself an ice-cream everyone.


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He's going to win P-R sooner or later. I think *Stannard should get one this year* is Sky get their Classics tactics together - but that's a big 'if'.
> 
> I have a feeling Cav will be closer to Sagan than people think in the Tour, and with his revamped train, he will certainly win more stages. And Froome will be in yellow again in Paris. *Quintana for the Giro is easy*, the only question is how the other, younger and apparently even more talented Quintana does this year...


Hmmm, pretty good going Monkey Man!


----------



## The Couch (3 Jun 2014)

Good thing, I kept my clean sheet by stubbornly picking some else than Quintana 

No ice cream, but an ice pack for me


----------



## Hont (6 Oct 2014)

As no one has made a prediction on Paris-Tours, I think the season (for the purposes of this thread) is now complete. And I think (I haven't been through with a fine-tooth comb) the winner is Tigger with a grand total of 3.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Oct 2014)

Hont said:


> As no one has made a prediction on Paris-Tours, I think the season (for the purposes of this thread) is now complete. And I think (I haven't been through with a fine-tooth comb) the winner is Tigger with a grand total of 3.



It turned out that Betancur in particular wasn't trying to get in shape for anything or anyone this season. He was on a season-long go-slow protest.


----------



## tigger (7 Oct 2014)

Hont said:


> As no one has made a prediction on Paris-Tours, I think the season (for the purposes of this thread) is now complete. And I think (I haven't been through with a fine-tooth comb) the winner is Tigger with a grand total of 3.



Hey hey! 2 years in a row eh!? ;-)


----------



## tigger (7 Oct 2014)

Bugger. Just noticed that @rich p also got 3. The GT triple at that too. Not that it trumps a GT double and a monument of course!


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2014)

tigger said:


> Bugger. Just noticed that @rich p also got 3. The GT triple at that too. Not that it trumps a GT double and a monument of course!


Blimey, so I did!


----------



## tigger (7 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Blimey, so I did!



And... In another amazing feat, 3 out of your 4 classics predictions did indeed win classics! Albeit the wrong classics so it doesn't count and it's still a draw.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2014)

Pity he never transferred his random guessing at the start of the season to Pro punditry choices


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Pity he never transferred his random guessing at the start of the season to Pro punditry choices


True dat - I'm amazed looking back that I picked Nibali for the TdF in Feb but not in June!


----------

